# Toro 560 prostripe



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

So I am getting rid of my tru-cut H20 for a toro 560 prostripe at sometime as life is catching up and i cant mow all the time. Maybe later I'll get a allett or swardman. I found out it is sold on this side of the pond. Honda sells one but only overseas. I don't want to level every year but I do want to level. Another fact is there is only one vendor in my area that sharpens reel mowers in the area. This mower is only sold on Toro's golf side of the house i found out. It was originally designed for mowing baseball in fields but as artificial turf is replacing grass in sports fields toro is finding homeowners who want this model. Please give feedback as i saw some forum posts on it. Also looks like it does crazy awesome striping.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYXAnr-cPgM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erODpFpjeo0


----------



## Jrocket (Aug 8, 2019)

I just purchased a Masport Rotarola for less than half of the Prostripe (quote I received). It is being shipped to me as we speak. I am hoping it will be a great mower for me. I am hoping this will take care of the track marks typically left behind from rotary mowers. The "stripping" will be nice too but a secondary benefit for me.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Hands down yes masport is a good mower I think John Ware did a review on it here on the forum. I just went with toro for dealerships/repair parts around my area. Also the toro has a split diff roller not a solid roller. I called the masport dealer and in the east coast they had only one in South Carolina from the distributor and most dealers had issues with getting parts in a timely manner from their masport distributors at least in my area. There alot of Toro repair shops around my area.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxE3fls4lOg

awesome review.....


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

NClawnnut78 said:


> awesome review.....


Super entertaining video...Keep them coming! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice video so thanks for that. Problem is you can't find this mower or at least I couldn't after calling several Toro dealers &#129300;


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

You have to call a golf sales dealer. I called a local toro shop and they put me in touch with their golf rep as its their low end golf mower.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

NClawnnut78 said:


> You have to call a golf sales dealer. I called a local toro shop and they put me in touch with their golf rep as its their low end golf mower.


Thanks...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

so I kind of want one of these now...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> so I kind of want one of these now...


I have kinda wanted one for some time...have you found a price yet?


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> I have kinda wanted one for some time...have you found a price yet?


Mine was about $1975 delivered.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mtroo said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have kinda wanted one for some time...have you found a price yet?
> ...


Awesome...share some details and pics of that bad boy! 
- are you happy with it
- cut quality (especially at lower heights)
- maintenance 
- maneuverability 
- where did you get it
- would you purchase again
- how long have you had it

Thanks for sharing responses 👍🏾


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

I have lived in my current house for 14 years. It was approximately 40K of irrigated grass when I moved in with water coming out of the Missouri River. But, the amount of work to keep the system going was untenable secondary to all of the dirt and silt that was forever clogging the heads of the sprinklers. Also, there was a large hill that terminated around 15 feet from the front door that needed to be mitigated. So, this summer we had around 900 yds of dirt moved, two retaining walls installed and around 18k of sod installed the last week of August. I have a Hustler Super Z 66 inch, but clearly I cannot use that on new sod. I acquired the Prostripe from the dealer in Billings 2 weeks ago; they are about 4 hours away. I have used it 4 times now and have worked my way down to 2 inches. 
It has been 14 years since I used a push mower, but this mower makes it easy. Given the magnitude of work that has been done this summer, I will need to level the lawn and there is a drainage issue that needs to be addressed before I can go too much lower. Plus, we are expecting up to 18 inches of snow this weekend so I will not have much opportunity to try a cut much lower than 2 inches. But, the cut quality is outstanding. Orders of magnitude better than the Hustler, but that is to be expected. I would purchase it again with the caveat that it cannot really mulch and that may be a deal breaker for some. I have had no issues with maneuverability but it is a little more work to turn given its weight when compared to residential push mower.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mtroo said:


> I have lived in my current house for 14 years. It was approximately 40K of irrigated grass when I moved in with water coming out of the Missouri River. But, the amount of work to keep the system going was untenable secondary to all of the dirt and silt that was forever clogging the heads of the sprinklers. Also, there was a large hill that terminated around 15 feet from the front door that needed to be mitigated. So, this summer we had around 900 yds of dirt moved, two retaining walls installed and around 18k of sod installed the last week of August. I have a Hustler Super Z 66 inch, but clearly I cannot use that on new sod. I acquired the Prostripe from the dealer in Billings 2 weeks ago; they are about 4 hours away. I have used it 4 times now and have worked my way down to 2 inches.
> It has been 14 years since I used a push mower, but this mower makes it easy. Given the magnitude of work that has been done this summer, I will need to level the lawn and there is a drainage issue that needs to be addressed before I can go too much lower. Plus, we are expecting up to 18 inches of snow this weekend so I will not have much opportunity to try a cut much lower than 2 inches. But, the cut quality is outstanding. Orders of magnitude better than the Hustler, but that is to be expected. I would purchase it again with the caveat that it cannot really mulch and that may be a deal breaker for some. I have had no issues with maneuverability but it is a little more work to turn given its weight when compared to residential push mower.


Thanks for the feedback! Mulching or lack of is a big drawback for me. Hopefully someone will add more to this...


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

ctrav said:


> mtroo said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived in my current house for 14 years. It was approximately 40K of irrigated grass when I moved in with water coming out of the Missouri River. But, the amount of work to keep the system going was untenable secondary to all of the dirt and silt that was forever clogging the heads of the sprinklers. Also, there was a large hill that terminated around 15 feet from the front door that needed to be mitigated. So, this summer we had around 900 yds of dirt moved, two retaining walls installed and around 18k of sod installed the last week of August. I have a Hustler Super Z 66 inch, but clearly I cannot use that on new sod. I acquired the Prostripe from the dealer in Billings 2 weeks ago; they are about 4 hours away. I have used it 4 times now and have worked my way down to 2 inches.
> ...


The Rotarola has been much better than I had expected but I have not yet tried a ProStripe. Like you I would also like a mulching option for these. What's odd is that the Rotarola manual shows a mulching plug available but the vendor says this is not an option for the mower and would not work correctly. I wish either machine offered this too.


----------

